# better amp



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all


i am going to be using the rbh impressions speaker package comprising 4 rbh 55ti as front and rears r56ci centre r5bi as extra rears and 4 rbh mc-815 in ceiling speakers and 4 vhsu vf 15 mk2 subs and a oppo 205 4k player and a sky q sivcer box and ps4 pro and xbox one s and wii console


my question is what would be the better amp to use wih this speaker package the marantz 7011 or the denon 7200wa amp which amp would produce the better sound quality with this speaker package

or can you think of any other amp that would producxe the very best sound quality with the rbh impressions that has dolby atmos and dts x thanks marcus need help asap


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Between the Denon and the Marantz in that price range, it's six of one and half a dozen of the other. The extra ~$800 for the Denon is going to get you an extra 25w/channel, but jumping from 125w to 150w isn't going to get you an appreciable difference in peak volume. The only argument I could present in favor of the Denon is that at higher volumes, the Denon wouldn't be working as hard as the Marantz. 

In general, as long as you have an amp that is properly designed and assembled, it's pretty difficult to tell the difference between them. There's been some debate about how audible the differences are between various types of amplifiers, and my impression (as well as my experience with a lot of different amps over the years) is that as long as one amp is reasonably linear, it's going to sound just as good as the next one. This assumes you're not buying absolute bottom-dollar garbage. 

Where you start to really hear the differences is between solid state amps and tube amps, and in the very early iterations of digital amps. But since you're looking at two receivers built by the same parent company, and with only a modest difference in power separating them, I'm betting you'd be very hard pressed to hear a difference in the final execution of your system.


----------

